# Overview Article 1 of 6 - INTRO & LIST OF RESORTS



## alwysonvac (Mar 9, 2014)

HGVC OVERVIEW

Hilton Grand Vacations manages and operates two separate club membership programs: 
o	Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC)  
o	The Hilton Club New York 

The following overview is regarding Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC).


The Hilton Grand Vacations Club Resorts

Currently, there are 58 Club resorts including 15 Developer resorts & an additional 28 resorts managed by HGVC 

*HGVC Developed & Managed Resorts*
_Island of Oahu: Honolulu, Hawaii_
1.	Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
2.	Kalia Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
3.	Lagoon Tower by Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Island of Hawaii: Waikoloa, Hawaii_
4.	Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
5.	Kohala Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Las Vegas, Nevada_
6.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo
7.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas
8.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club on Paradise
9.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Boulevard​_New York City, New York_
10.	West 57th Street by Hilton Club​_Orlando, Florida _
11.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld
12.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Tuscany Village
13.	Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_South Beach - Miami Beach, Florida_
14.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at McAlpin - Ocean Plaza​_International: Scotland - Royal Deeside_
15.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Suites [Limited Availability]​

*Affiliated Resorts (Managed by HGVC)*
_Carlsbad, California_
16.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at MarBrisa​_Breckenridge, Colorado_
17.	Valdoro Mountain Lodge [Limited Availability]​_Captiva Island, Florida_
18.	The Cottages at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
19.	Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
20.	Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
21.	Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Island Resort (I, II & III) [Limited Availability]
22.	Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
23.	South Seas Club at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]​_Estero Island, Florida_
24.	Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort​_Hutchinson Island, Florida_
25.	Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort [Limited Availability]​_Marco Island, Florida_
26.	Club Regency of Marco Island
27.	Eagle's Nest Beach Resort
28.	The Surf Club of Marco
29.	The Charter Club of Marco Beach​_Sanibel Island, Florida_
30.	Casa Ybel Resort [Limited Availability]
31.	Hurricane House Resort [Limited Availability]
32.	Sanibel Cottages Resort [Limited Availability]
33.	Tortuga Beach Club Resort [Limited Availability]​_Island of Hawaii: Waikoloa, Hawaii_
34.	The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort​_Island of Oahu: Honolulu, Hawaii_
35.	Hokulani Waikiki by Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Las Vegas, Nevada_
36.	Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Myrtle Beach, South Carolina_
37.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club​_Park City, Utah_
38.	Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Tuscany, Italy_
39.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Borgo alle Vigne​_Villamoura, Portugal_
40.	Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club [Limited Availability]​_Scotland_
41.	Inverness-shire: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Coylumbridge [Limited Availability]
42.	Royal Deeside: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Lodges [Limited Availability]
43.	Perthshire: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Dunkeld [Limited Availability]​

*Affiliated Resort (Not Managed by HGVC)*
_Carlsbad, California_
44.	Grand Pacific Palisades Resort [Limited Availability]
45.	Carlsbad Seapointe Resort​_Palm Desert, California_
46.	Club Intrawest – Palm Desert [Limited Availability]​_Marco Island, Florida_
47.	Sunset Cove Resort [Limited Availability]​_Sanibel Island, Florida_
48.	Shell Island Beach Club Resort [Limited Availability]​_Gulf Coast, Panhandle_
49.	Club Intrawest - Sandestin [Limited Availability]​_Vancouver, British Columbia_
50.	Club Intrawest - Vancouver​_Whistler, British Columbia_
51.	Club Intrawest - Whistler [Limited Availability]​B_lue Mountain, Ontario_
52.	Club Intrawest - Blue Mountain​_Mont Tremblant, Quebec_
53.	Club Intrawest - Tremblant [Limited Availability]​_Gulf Coast, Cancun_
54.	Fiesta Americana Villas Cancun [Limited Availability]​_Pacific Coast, Acapulco_
55.	Fiesta Americana Villas Acapulco [Limited Availability]​_Pacific Coast, Los Cabos_
56.	Fiesta Americana Villas Los Cabos [Limited Availability]​_Pacific Coast, Zihuatanejo_
57.	Club Intrawest - Zihuatanejo​_Yucatan Peninsula, Mexico_
58.	The Explorean Kohunlich [Limited Availability]​


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 10, 2014)

*UPDATES in RED FONT*



cdnewmanpac said:


> This is already a tremendous amount of work, but to add to it: would it be possible to include an explanation of (limited availability)? This term appears in the affiliate resort list both in your articles and the hgvc site. I'm still not sure what it means and finding out on the hgvc web site is very cumbersome. Just a thought. Thanks



I've updated this section to explain "limited availability" based on this old thread discussion - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134337
I've also added a definition of affiliate and renamed the location of some of the resorts listed. I originally pulled this list from the HGVC media fact sheet - http://www.hiltongrandvacationsmediacenter.com/index.cfm/page/11001


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HGVC OVERVIEW

Hilton Grand Vacations manages and operates two separate club membership programs: 
o	Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC)  
o	The Hilton Club New York 

The following overview is regarding only Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC).


The Hilton Grand Vacations Club Resorts

Currently, there are 58 Club resorts.including 15 Developer resorts & an additional 28 resorts managed by HGVC  

The 58 resorts are listed below and grouped into one of three categories:
- HGVC Developed_**_ & Managed Resorts
- Affiliated Resorts (Managed by HGVC)  
- Affiliated Resort (Not Managed by HGVC) 

_**NOTE: Trump International Hotel Las Vegas sold approximately 300 condominium units to Hilton Grand Vacations _

Per the 2013 Club Member Guide, an Affiliated Resort is a resort that has entered into an agreement to participate in the Club program provided it maintains our high quality standards of amenities and service. 
_NOTE: Some of the affiliated resorts made have limited availability due to the number of owners participating in the Club and/or the size of the resort._ 

Here are examples of some of the agreements made:
Hilton Grand Vacations and Strand Capital Group Announce Launch of Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club - http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/04/idUS172403+04-May-2011+BW20110504
 Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort and Hilton Grand Vacations Expand Relationship - http://www.reuters.com/article/2010/11/12/idUS196382+12-Nov-2010+BW20101112
 Hilton Grand Vacations Establishes Brand Presence in Park City, Utah at Canyons Resort with Announcement of Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/12/idUS195891+12-Nov-2012+BW20121112
 Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club, Debuts Center Strip in Las Vegas, Becoming Brand`s Fourth Managed Resort in Thriving Market - http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/03/01/idUS172036+01-Mar-2012+BW20120301

*HGVC Developed & Managed Resorts*
_Island of Oahu: Honolulu, Hawaii_
1.	Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
2.	Kalia Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
3.	Lagoon Tower by Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Island of Hawaii: Waikoloa, Hawaii_
4.	Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
5.	Kohala Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Las Vegas, Nevada_
6.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo
7.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas
8.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club on Paradise
9.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Boulevard​_New York City, New York_
10.	West 57th Street by Hilton Club​_Orlando, Florida _
11.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld
12.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Tuscany Village
13.	Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_South Beach - Miami Beach, Florida_
14.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at McAlpin - Ocean Plaza​_International: Scotland - Royal Deeside_
15.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Suites [Limited Availability]​

*Affiliated Resorts (Managed by HGVC)*
_Carlsbad, California_
16.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at MarBrisa​_Breckenridge, Colorado_
17.	Valdoro Mountain Lodge [Limited Availability]​_Captiva Island, Florida_
18.	The Cottages at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
19.	Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
20.	Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
21.	Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Island Resort (I, II & III) [Limited Availability]
22.	Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
23.	South Seas Club at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]​_Estero Island, Florida_
24.	Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort​_Hutchinson Island, Florida_
25.	Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort [Limited Availability]​_Marco Island, Florida_
26.	Club Regency of Marco Island
27.	Eagle's Nest Beach Resort
28.	The Surf Club of Marco
29.	The Charter Club of Marco Beach​_Sanibel Island, Florida_
30.	Casa Ybel Resort [Limited Availability]
31.	Hurricane House Resort [Limited Availability]
32.	Sanibel Cottages Resort [Limited Availability]
33.	Tortuga Beach Club Resort [Limited Availability]​_Island of Hawaii: Waikoloa, Hawaii_
34.	The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort​_Island of Oahu: Honolulu, Hawaii_
35.	Hokulani Waikiki by Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Las Vegas, Nevada_
36.	Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Myrtle Beach, South Carolina_
37.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club​_Park City, Utah_
38.	Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Tuscany, Italy_
39.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Borgo alle Vigne​_Villamoura, Portugal_
40.	Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club [Limited Availability]​_Scotland_
41.	Inverness-shire: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Coylumbridge [Limited Availability]
42.	Royal Deeside: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Lodges [Limited Availability]
43.	Perthshire: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Dunkeld [Limited Availability]​

*Affiliated Resort (Not Managed by HGVC)*
_Carlsbad, California_
44.	Grand Pacific Palisades Resort [Limited Availability]
45.	Carlsbad Seapointe Resort​_Palm Desert, California_
46.	Club Intrawest – Palm Desert [Limited Availability]​_Marco Island, Florida_
47.	Sunset Cove Resort [Limited Availability]​_Sanibel Island, Florida_
48.	Shell Island Beach Club Resort [Limited Availability]​_Gulf Coast, Panhandle Sandestin, Florida_
49.	Club Intrawest - Sandestin [Limited Availability]​_Vancouver, British Columbia_
50.	Club Intrawest - Vancouver​_Whistler, British Columbia_
51.	Club Intrawest - Whistler [Limited Availability]​B_lue Mountain, Ontario_
52.	Club Intrawest - Blue Mountain​_Mont Tremblant, Quebec_
53.	Club Intrawest - Tremblant [Limited Availability]​[I]Gulf Coast, Cancun, Mexico[/I]
54.	Fiesta Americana Villas Cancun [Limited Availability]​_Pacific Coast, Acapulco, Mexico_
55.	Fiesta Americana Villas Acapulco [Limited Availability]​_Pacific Coast, Los Cabos, Mexico_
56.	Fiesta Americana Villas Los Cabos [Limited Availability]​_Pacific Coast, Zihuatanejo, Mexico_
57.	Club Intrawest - Zihuatanejo​_Yucatan Peninsula, Mexico_
58.	The Explorean Kohunlich [Limited Availability]​


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 10, 2014)

Regarding #2 #3, and #5, this HGVC resort collection web site uses the names "Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village® – The Kalia Tower", "Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village® – Lagoon Tower" and "Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort".

http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/Resorts#search/index


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks HatTrick 
I've updated the resort names for 2, 3 & 5
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HGVC OVERVIEW

Hilton Grand Vacations manages and operates two separate club membership programs: 
o	Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC)  
o	The Hilton Club New York 

The following overview is regarding only Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC).


The Hilton Grand Vacations Club Resorts

Currently, there are 58 Club resorts.including 15 Developer resorts & an additional 28 resorts managed by HGVC  

The 58 resorts are listed below and grouped into one of three categories:
- HGVC Developed_**_ & Managed Resorts
- Affiliated Resorts (Managed by HGVC)  
- Affiliated Resort (Not Managed by HGVC) 

_**NOTE: Trump International Hotel Las Vegas sold approximately 300 condominium units to Hilton Grand Vacations _

Per the 2013 Club Member Guide, an Affiliated Resort is a resort that has entered into an agreement to participate in the Club program provided it maintains our high quality standards of amenities and service. 
_NOTE: Some of the affiliated resorts made have limited availability due to the number of owners participating in the Club and/or the size of the resort._ 

Here are examples of some of the agreements made:
Hilton Grand Vacations and Strand Capital Group Announce Launch of Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club - http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/04/idUS172403+04-May-2011+BW20110504
 Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort and Hilton Grand Vacations Expand Relationship - http://www.reuters.com/article/2010/11/12/idUS196382+12-Nov-2010+BW20101112
 Hilton Grand Vacations Establishes Brand Presence in Park City, Utah at Canyons Resort with Announcement of Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/12/idUS195891+12-Nov-2012+BW20121112
 Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club, Debuts Center Strip in Las Vegas, Becoming Brand`s Fourth Managed Resort in Thriving Market - http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/03/01/idUS172036+01-Mar-2012+BW20120301

*HGVC Developed & Managed Resorts*
_Island of Oahu: Honolulu, Hawaii_
1.	Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
2.	Kalia Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations Club Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village – The Kalia Tower 
3.	Lagoon Tower by Hilton Grand Vacations Club Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village – Lagoon Tower​_Island of Hawaii: Waikoloa, Hawaii_
4.	Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
5.	Kohala Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations Club Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort​_Las Vegas, Nevada_
6.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo
7.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas
8.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club on Paradise
9.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Boulevard​_New York City, New York_
10.	West 57th Street by Hilton Club​_Orlando, Florida _
11.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld
12.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Tuscany Village
13.	Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_South Beach - Miami Beach, Florida_
14.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at McAlpin - Ocean Plaza​_International: Scotland - Royal Deeside_
15.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Suites [Limited Availability]​

*Affiliated Resorts (Managed by HGVC)*
_Carlsbad, California_
16.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at MarBrisa​_Breckenridge, Colorado_
17.	Valdoro Mountain Lodge [Limited Availability]​_Captiva Island, Florida_
18.	The Cottages at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
19.	Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
20.	Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
21.	Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Island Resort (I, II & III) [Limited Availability]
22.	Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
23.	South Seas Club at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]​_Estero Island, Florida_
24.	Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort​_Hutchinson Island, Florida_
25.	Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort [Limited Availability]​_Marco Island, Florida_
26.	Club Regency of Marco Island
27.	Eagle's Nest Beach Resort
28.	The Surf Club of Marco
29.	The Charter Club of Marco Beach​_Sanibel Island, Florida_
30.	Casa Ybel Resort [Limited Availability]
31.	Hurricane House Resort [Limited Availability]
32.	Sanibel Cottages Resort [Limited Availability]
33.	Tortuga Beach Club Resort [Limited Availability]​_Island of Hawaii: Waikoloa, Hawaii_
34.	The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort​_Island of Oahu: Honolulu, Hawaii_
35.	Hokulani Waikiki by Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Las Vegas, Nevada_
36.	Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Myrtle Beach, South Carolina_
37.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club​_Park City, Utah_
38.	Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Tuscany, Italy_
39.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Borgo alle Vigne​_Villamoura, Portugal_
40.	Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club [Limited Availability]​_Scotland_
41.	Inverness-shire: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Coylumbridge [Limited Availability]
42.	Royal Deeside: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Lodges [Limited Availability]
43.	Perthshire: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Dunkeld [Limited Availability]​

*Affiliated Resort (Not Managed by HGVC)*
_Carlsbad, California_
44.	Grand Pacific Palisades Resort [Limited Availability]
45.	Carlsbad Seapointe Resort​_Palm Desert, California_
46.	Club Intrawest – Palm Desert [Limited Availability]​_Marco Island, Florida_
47.	Sunset Cove Resort [Limited Availability]​_Sanibel Island, Florida_
48.	Shell Island Beach Club Resort [Limited Availability]​_Gulf Coast, Panhandle Sandestin, Florida_
49.	Club Intrawest - Sandestin [Limited Availability]​_Vancouver, British Columbia_
50.	Club Intrawest - Vancouver​_Whistler, British Columbia_
51.	Club Intrawest - Whistler [Limited Availability]​B_lue Mountain, Ontario_
52.	Club Intrawest - Blue Mountain​_Mont Tremblant, Quebec_
53.	Club Intrawest - Tremblant [Limited Availability]​[I]Gulf Coast, Cancun, Mexico[/I]
54.	Fiesta Americana Villas Cancun [Limited Availability]​_Pacific Coast, Acapulco, Mexico_
55.	Fiesta Americana Villas Acapulco [Limited Availability]​_Pacific Coast, Los Cabos, Mexico_
56.	Fiesta Americana Villas Los Cabos [Limited Availability]​_Pacific Coast, Zihuatanejo, Mexico_
57.	Club Intrawest - Zihuatanejo​_Yucatan Peninsula, Mexico_
58.	The Explorean Kohunlich [Limited Availability]​


----------



## linsj (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm confused about some of your affiliate designations. My understanding is that affiliates are properties that Hilton doesn't sell directly and owners have to pay a fee in order to be part of HGVC. So properties like Hokulani and Anderson Club aren't true affiliates, even though they weren't built by Hilton.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 12, 2014)

I agree that Anderson Club is not an affiliate, but rather partly owned+managed by HGVC as a "true" HGVC resort.

I think it might be more helpful to distinguish between those bookable online and those for which a phone is required, regardless of who manages them, so folks can see at a glance those integrated into the HGVC-web and those which are not.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 12, 2014)

linsj said:


> I'm confused about some of your affiliate designations. My understanding is that affiliates are properties that Hilton doesn't sell directly and owners have to pay a fee in order to be part of HGVC. So properties like Hokulani and Anderson Club aren't true affiliates, even though they weren't built by Hilton.



The source for affiliated designation came from the HGVC site -
http://www.hiltongrandvacationsmediacenter.com/index.cfm/page/11001

I believe they are defining an affiliate as anything they don't own therefore the participation is truly based on an agreement between the two parties which can change at anytime.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 12, 2014)

Talent312 said:


> I agree that Anderson Club is not an affiliate, but rather partly owned+managed by HGVC as a "true" HGVC resort.



Anderson is not owned by HGVC

From http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/04/idUS172403+04-May-2011+BW20110504

_"Strand Capital Group has developed the project and *Hilton Grand Vacations will manage the sales and marketing* on behalf of Strand Capital Group of deeded real estate intervals, *and will also oversee the timeshare homeowners’ association management and loan servicing*. Oceana Resorts, a Strand Capital Group company, will provide onsite property management services."_




> I think it might be more helpful to distinguish between those bookable online and those for which a phone is required, regardless of who manages them, so folks can see at a glance those integrated into the HGVC-web and those which are not.



Yes, I agree this would be helpful. I'll add a note in the Fee section since members can't avoid the higher booking by phone fees for resorts that are not available through the online reservation system.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2014)

so much work going into this, its really going to be a fantastic hilton guide when its all done!

bravo!


----------



## JM48 (Mar 12, 2014)

Alwysonvac this is a very daunting task, & you have done a great job.

One question I have is about the Las Vegas properties.

 You list:
 Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo
 Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas
 Hilton Grand Vacations Club on Paradise
 Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Boulevard


 The Revolution system on the HGVC website lists 
HGVC Trump International
HGVCLUB at the Flamingo
Elara Hilton Grand Vacations
HGVCLUB Las Vegas
HGVCLUB on the Las Vegas Strip

Is one missing? 

Also could you put the other names of these location in parenthesis such as "Karen Ave", "Elara" & "The Strip". I know HGVC has changed the names a few times over the years but most of the posts here reference these names.

Great job!
Thanks

JM


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 12, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> so much work going into this, its really going to be a fantastic hilton guide when its all done!
> 
> bravo!



Thanks Brian


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 12, 2014)

JM48 said:


> Alwysonvac this is a very daunting task, & you have done a great job.
> 
> One question I have is about the Las Vegas properties.
> 
> ...



Thanks JM

No, it isn't missing - 36. Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club

Thanks for the wonderful suggestion to use parenthesis to capture the commonly known names on TUG. LOL, I'm still getting used to the new resort names.


----------



## derb (Mar 13, 2014)

Great work but where does the hilton on 53rd st fit in.  I have a res there in aug in one of their 2 floors


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 13, 2014)

derb said:


> Great work but where does the hilton on 53rd st fit in.  I have a res there in aug in one of their 2 floors



Your stay is at the Hilton Club New York (HCNY). HCNY is not one of the club resorts for HGVC members - see below
HGVC members can only book HCNY through an exchange company such as RCI or SFX. 



alwysonvac said:


> Hilton Grand Vacations manages and operates two separate club membership programs:
> o	Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC)
> o	The Hilton Club New York
> 
> The following overview is regarding Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC).


----------



## TheWizz (Mar 17, 2014)

Excellent Write-Up!  Thanks for this!!

There are 66 resorts (excl. HCNY) listed for Elite members.  Would you be able to add those to your list as well?  I can't filter by Elite vs. Non-Elite resorts but know a few of the resorts are the Grand Mayan in Mexico and Anantara in Asia.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 17, 2014)

TheWizz said:


> Excellent Write-Up!  Thanks for this!!
> 
> There are 66 resorts (excl. HCNY) listed for Elite members.  Would you be able to add those to your list as well?  I can't filter by Elite vs. Non-Elite resorts but know a few of the resorts are the Grand Mayan in Mexico and Anantara in Asia.



Thanks, I'll reference these resorts under the HGVC Elite Membership - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207667

I found the resorts listed on the Elite website - http://www.hgvcelite.com/TermsAndConditions.aspx. 

*Reservation privileges beyond the Club membership resort access.*

Reservation privileges are extended to *Elite* qualifying Club Members at the following properties: 
■The Grand Mayan Acapulco
■The Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta
■The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya
■ResorTime.com – a collection of more than 30exclusive four- and five-star resorts

Reservation privileges are extended to *Elite Plus* qualifying Club Members at the above resorts as well as the following International Holiday Retreats properties:
■Gulliver’s Travel Associates (Asia)
■Holiday Cottages Group (Europe)

Reservation privileges are extended to *Elite Premier* qualifying Club Members, at the above resorts as well as the following additional properties:
■Anantara Vacation Club, Bophut, Koh Samui
■Anantara Vacation Club at The Shores, Queenstown, New Zealand
■Anantara Vacation Club, Bali
■Anantara Vacation Club, Phuket Mai Khao
■Anantara Vacation Club, Bangkok Sathorn


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 22, 2014)

*Final draft version*

HGVC OVERVIEW

Hilton Grand Vacations manages and operates two separate club membership programs: 
o	Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC)  
o	The Hilton Club New York 

The following overview is regarding only Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC).


The Hilton Grand Vacations Club Resorts

Currently, there are 58 Club resorts.

The 58 resorts are listed below and grouped into one of three categories:
- HGVC Developed_****_ & Managed Resorts
- Affiliated Resorts (Managed by HGVC)  
- Affiliated Resort (Not Managed by HGVC) 

_****NOTE: Trump International Hotel Las Vegas sold approximately 300 condominium units to Hilton Grand Vacations _


Per the 2013 Club Member Guide, an Affiliated Resort is a resort that has entered into an agreement to participate in the Club program provided it maintains our high quality standards of amenities and service. 
_NOTE: Some of the affiliated resorts may have limited availability due to the number of owners participating in the Club and/or the size of the resort._ 


Here are examples of some of the affiliate agreements made:
Hilton Grand Vacations and Strand Capital Group Announce Launch of Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club - http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/04/idUS172403+04-May-2011+BW20110504
 Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort and Hilton Grand Vacations Expand Relationship - http://www.reuters.com/article/2010/11/12/idUS196382+12-Nov-2010+BW20101112
 Hilton Grand Vacations Establishes Brand Presence in Park City, Utah at Canyons Resort with Announcement of Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/12/idUS195891+12-Nov-2012+BW20121112
 Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club, Debuts Center Strip in Las Vegas, Becoming Brand`s Fourth Managed Resort in Thriving Market - http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/03/01/idUS172036+01-Mar-2012+BW20120301


*HGVC Developed & Managed Resorts*
_Honolulu, Hawaii_
1.	Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
2.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village – The Kalia Tower 
3.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village – Lagoon Tower​_Waikoloa, Hawaii_
4.	Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
5.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort _(aka Kohala Suites)_​_Las Vegas, Nevada_
6.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo
7.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas
8.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club on Paradise _(aka HGVC at the Las Vegas Hilton (Karen Ave))_
9.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Boulevard _(aka HGVC on the LV Strip)_​_New York City, New York_
10.	West 57th Street by Hilton Club​_Orlando, Florida _
11.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld
12.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Tuscany Village _(aka HGVC on International Drive)_ 
13.	Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_South Beach - Miami Beach, Florida_
14.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at McAlpin - Ocean Plaza _(aka HGVC at South Beach)_​_Scotland - Royal Deeside_
15.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Suites [Limited Availability]​

*Affiliated Resorts (Managed by HGVC)*
_Carlsbad, California_
16.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at MarBrisa​_Breckenridge, Colorado_
17.	Valdoro Mountain Lodge [Limited Availability]​_Captiva Island, Florida_
18.	The Cottages at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
19.	Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
20.	Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
21.	Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Island Resort (I, II & III) [Limited Availability]
22.	Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
23.	South Seas Club at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]​_Estero Island, Florida_
24.	Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort​_Hutchinson Island, Florida_
25.	Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort [Limited Availability]​_Marco Island, Florida_
26.	Club Regency of Marco Island
27.	Eagle's Nest Beach Resort
28.	The Surf Club of Marco
29.	The Charter Club of Marco Beach​_Sanibel Island, Florida_
30.	Casa Ybel Resort [Limited Availability]
31.	Hurricane House Resort [Limited Availability]
32.	Sanibel Cottages Resort [Limited Availability]
33.	Tortuga Beach Club Resort [Limited Availability]​_Waikoloa, Hawaii_
34.	The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort​_Honolulu, Hawaii_
35.	Hokulani Waikiki by Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Las Vegas, Nevada_
36.	Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Myrtle Beach, South Carolina_
37.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club​_Park City, Utah_
38.	Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Tuscany, Italy_
39.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Borgo alle Vigne​_Villamoura, Portugal_
40.	Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club [Limited Availability]​_Scotland_
41.	Inverness-shire: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Coylumbridge [Limited Availability]
42.	Royal Deeside: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Lodges [Limited Availability]
43.	Perthshire: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Dunkeld [Limited Availability]​

*Affiliated Resort (Not Managed by HGVC)*
_Carlsbad, California_
44.	Grand Pacific Palisades Resort [Limited Availability]
45.	Carlsbad Seapointe Resort​_Palm Desert, California_
46.	Club Intrawest – Palm Desert [Limited Availability]​_Marco Island, Florida_
47.	Sunset Cove Resort [Limited Availability]​_Sanibel Island, Florida_
48.	Shell Island Beach Club Resort [Limited Availability]​_Sandestin, Florida_
49.	Club Intrawest - Sandestin [Limited Availability]​_Vancouver, British Columbia_
50.	Club Intrawest - Vancouver​_Whistler, British Columbia_
51.	Club Intrawest - Whistler [Limited Availability]​B_lue Mountain, Ontario_
52.	Club Intrawest - Blue Mountain​_Mont Tremblant, Quebec_
53.	Club Intrawest - Tremblant [Limited Availability]​_Cancun, Mexico_
54.	Fiesta Americana Villas Cancun [Limited Availability]​_Acapulco, Mexico_
55.	Fiesta Americana Villas Acapulco [Limited Availability]​_Los Cabos, Mexico_
56.	Fiesta Americana Villas Los Cabos [Limited Availability]​_Zihuatanejo, Mexico_
57.	Club Intrawest - Zihuatanejo​_Yucatan Peninsula, Mexico_
58.	The Explorean Kohunlich [Limited Availability]​


----------

